# Lagenandra lancifolia & more



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I have a few updates on my blog.

Lagenandra lancifolia









Crypt mutation









More details on my blog.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice! i have a _Lagenandra_ here for which i do not have a species determination.

actually, here's a picture.










can you guess which one that might be?

make sure to hang onto that curly-leaved mutation! maybe it will be stable. when did you first observe it?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

That doesnt look like a lagenandra to me. Looks more like C. crispatula var. flaccidifolia. But if it was a Lagenandra, L. erosa would be my closest guess.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

when i acquired that plant it looked rather different i have it in a high humidity (>95%) setup and it has begun to develop underwater form leaves. i did a search for _L. erosa_. when i first acquired it my plant looked just like the pictures that found.

i need to get it into a lower humidity setup. it looked much nicer with its more sturdy emersed form leaves. you can see a couple of those thicker, strappy leaves in my photograph.

i checked out you blog post on the funny leaf. so it was just a mis-developed spathe i suppose.


----------

